# 67 conv.help needed



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Craw under the car to look at the trans and this is the # that was on the side 3088306 is this the correct 4 speed trans for a 67 ? Also having problems with the conv. pump motor I can hear it running but I have to pull up on the top till it's about 1/2 way up then it will take it from there,I am thinking it needs fluid but I dont know how to fill the pump up.


----------

